# [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi EVerybody;

A few Questions this AM. IS there, Virginia, a K and W Charger Co, 
anymore, of Marion Iowa, I think it sez on the beat up box? I have one of 
theirs, works fine, so far, been able to FIX it. But, what if?? Are they 
still in biz? I googled the hell out of them, didn't see anything. Sigh.

Whatthehell happened to Bill D. and the Killer, or Kill A Cycle?? It was 
on the Darwin Awards? Sheesh! Nothing on the List?Been pretty quiet on the 
List of late?

Other news, tooting Dave Oliveria's horn a little. He got his Ranger up 
an' going!! Another EV gets on CT roads! Slowly we are overcomeing? Ha Ha, 
in another few thousand years we can push the gas rigs off the roads at this 
rate! IF there are roads and a nation for them, by then???

Seeya

Bob.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, September 05, 2007 5:19 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] DCP Controller Tach Sensor Assembly Sources? NonProgress 
report!


>
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: "Dave Oliveria" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, September 05, 2007 7:28 AM
> Subject: [EVDL] DCP Controller Tach Sensor Assembly Sources?
>
>
>> Good morning fellow EV'ers,
>>
>> I'm looking for a Tach Sensor assembly that goes with the DCP 600amp
>> controller. Does anyone know where I could get one of these?
>>
>> I've been a bit of a lurker over the past several months while I've been
>> converting a 98 Ranger (with LOTS of Bob Rice's technical help and his
>> garage full of welders, torches, grinders, etc) and I'm almost there. In
>> fact, I hope to be test driving it this weekend! I've got an ADC 9"
>> motor, DCP controller and 144v system (variac for now, charger later).
>> It's been great to hear what everyone is doing on there vehicles (and
>> maybe what not to do, too!). Thanks!
>>
>> I think I lucked out with the DCP's tach feature in that when I install
>> the Tach sensor assembly, the DCP is supposed to provide Tach output for 
>> a
>> 4-cylinder engine (same as the one I took out of the truck). I'm hoping
>> to connect this to the instrument cluster tach for that factory-finished
>> look rather than an add-on Tach gauge.
>>
>> Appreciate any help on the Tach sensor sources.
>>
>> Thanks!
>>
>> Dave Oliveria
>> Soon to be an EV-Grinner!
>> _____
> Hi Dave an' EVerybody;
>
> Well, 0ff to Dave's garage to try to get the @#$% Rapture controller
> to go. Of course I drove over to Dave's in the Jetta, and decided to do a
> musical controller round. Pulled my still hot(Godamn fan doesn't work
> anymore!) Rapture 450 amper to try in Dave's Ranger, STILL nothin, til I
> hooked a lead from the Pin 6 onthe green plug, counting down from the top.
> To the "Hot" side of the , in Dave's case, contacter, the one that pulls 
> in
> when the comntroller is charged? Dave has two, ONE a "Line Switch" which
> pulls in when ya turn on the key. With that jumper in place the truck's
> motor spun happily to life!Voila!! I'll put Daves Rapture 600 back and 
> hook
> that lead up and it will run? Nope! Put the 600 in MY car and it was DOA
> there, too. So, It's off to Pete Senkowsky's. DAMN It! This is the cost of
> doing business in Corrupticut THOUSANDS of miles away from EV Tech dom> 
> It's
> almost enough to drive ya to contactors! I am clueless to fixing what's
> INSIDE the damn purple box! If I can't fix it with a big hammer, I'm in
> trouble. I can hammer and weld badd-erie boxes and change out springs all
> day, But this?_
>
> Anybody got any non acrobatic suggestions for testing, trouble 
> shooting
> these things, off hand? Would LOVE to have it going with out the 2 week
> turnaround time to CA from here?I suspect the prechare circuit isn't
> working.?The fan never runs a few seconds and shuts off like my 450 USED 
> to.
> I can live with a bit of thermal cutback for now, or until I get my T 
> Wrecks
> back.ALSO dead, before I dropped it off at Petes back in July.Squalid 
> State
> controllers, like TV sets and computers, are nice when they WORK. Will
> somebody just BUILD me a good electric car!!!!!!!I can buy, and NOT being
> working ALL the time on. Sigh. I woulda rather have gone SAILING
> today(Smooth, trouble free wind power!), on Wrong Island Sound! The last
> weak the weather has been better than purfect; God Blessed America! THIS
> part! 70's each day,50's at night. IF it'll hold for our EAA Meeting on
> Sat??
>
> Seeya
>
> Bob
>
> _________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>>
>> -- 
>> Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.
>> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
>> Version: 7.5.476 / Virus Database: 269.11.15/949 - Release Date: 
>> 8/12/2007
>> 11:03 AM
>>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.476 / Virus Database: 269.11.15/949 - Release Date: 8/12/2007 
> 11:03 AM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 11:05 AM
Subject: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff


> Hi EVerybody;
>
> A few Questions this AM. IS there, Virginia, a K and W Charger Co,
> anymore, of Marion Iowa, I think it sez on the beat up box? I have one of
> theirs, works fine, so far, been able to FIX it. But, what if?? Are they
> still in biz? I googled the hell out of them, didn't see anything. Sigh.
>


Hello Bob,

Here is a trick to find something, is just type in the first letter, by 
typing the following sentence in your search engine:

User most wanted with letter K.

This will take you to a WEB address which is call Shop Butler.

Then click on the highlighted sentence :

User most wanted with letter K.

You will then see a long list of words that start with the letter K.

Instead of paging through all the K's which will take you forever, just type 
the sentence exactly how it is printed below in the search bar on that page:


K & W Battery Charger Company


You will now see only 7522 pages of K & W battery chargers.

Roland 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Shopbutler seems to be broken, because when I enter
anything starting from the list of entries with the
letter K then I always get 0 results from the database
but if I enter anything from there, I always get 7522 results
and they have nothing to do with K & W.

BTW, searching for "K & W Battery Charger" (with quotes)
brought up only Bob Brant's book; Googling for 
"K & W Charger" delivers 10 pages about EVs with familiar
discussion contributers such as Lee and Bill Dube'.

Searching for just "K & W" brought up many, many companies
in all kinds of industries, from model airplanes and tires
to cafetaria and drive-in. Nothing about battery chargers.

I tried the EV Album, because that lists a lot of equipment
for EVs with manufacturers, but no K & W page.
In fact, it seems that Chargers are not listed at all.

Maybe one of the long time members know what happened to K & W

Success,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Roland Wiench
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 11:04 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff




----- Original Message -----
From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 11:05 AM
Subject: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff


> Hi EVerybody;
>
> A few Questions this AM. IS there, Virginia, a K and W Charger Co,
> anymore, of Marion Iowa, I think it sez on the beat up box? I have one of
> theirs, works fine, so far, been able to FIX it. But, what if?? Are they
> still in biz? I googled the hell out of them, didn't see anything. Sigh.
>


Hello Bob,

Here is a trick to find something, is just type in the first letter, by 
typing the following sentence in your search engine:

User most wanted with letter K.

This will take you to a WEB address which is call Shop Butler.

Then click on the highlighted sentence :

User most wanted with letter K.

You will then see a long list of words that start with the letter K.

Instead of paging through all the K's which will take you forever, just type 
the sentence exactly how it is printed below in the search bar on that page:


K & W Battery Charger Company


You will now see only 7522 pages of K & W battery chargers.

Roland 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just try the letter search again, and now I do not get anything. Most of 
blew it up. Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Cor van de Water" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 12:54 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff


> Shopbutler seems to be broken, because when I enter
> anything starting from the list of entries with the
> letter K then I always get 0 results from the database
> but if I enter anything from there, I always get 7522 results
> and they have nothing to do with K & W.
>
> BTW, searching for "K & W Battery Charger" (with quotes)
> brought up only Bob Brant's book; Googling for
> "K & W Charger" delivers 10 pages about EVs with familiar
> discussion contributers such as Lee and Bill Dube'.
>
> Searching for just "K & W" brought up many, many companies
> in all kinds of industries, from model airplanes and tires
> to cafetaria and drive-in. Nothing about battery chargers.
>
> I tried the EV Album, because that lists a lot of equipment
> for EVs with manufacturers, but no K & W page.
> In fact, it seems that Chargers are not listed at all.
>
> Maybe one of the long time members know what happened to K & W
>
> Success,
>
> Cor van de Water
> Systems Architect
> Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
> Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
> Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
> Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
> Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
> Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On 
> Behalf Of Roland Wiench
> Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 11:04 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff
>
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Bob Rice" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 11:05 AM
> Subject: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff
>
>
> > Hi EVerybody;
> >
> > A few Questions this AM. IS there, Virginia, a K and W Charger Co,
> > anymore, of Marion Iowa, I think it sez on the beat up box? I have one 
> > of
> > theirs, works fine, so far, been able to FIX it. But, what if?? Are they
> > still in biz? I googled the hell out of them, didn't see anything. Sigh.
> >
>
>
> Hello Bob,
>
> Here is a trick to find something, is just type in the first letter, by
> typing the following sentence in your search engine:
>
> User most wanted with letter K.
>
> This will take you to a WEB address which is call Shop Butler.
>
> Then click on the highlighted sentence :
>
> User most wanted with letter K.
>
> You will then see a long list of words that start with the letter K.
>
> Instead of paging through all the K's which will take you forever, just 
> type
> the sentence exactly how it is printed below in the search bar on that 
> page:
>
>
> K & W Battery Charger Company
>
>
> You will now see only 7522 pages of K & W battery chargers.
>
> Roland
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Brian Klosterman is (to my knowledge) the
owner/builder of K&W chargers. While I no longer use
a K&W, I'll look through the old paperwork _if_
searching for the owner doesn't turn anything up.
peace,



> --- Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I just try the letter search again, and now I do not
> > get anything. Most of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The only place where I can find any details from a
Brian Klosterman is in the EVDL archive on CREST:
http://www.crest.org/discussion/ev/200210/msg00932.html
Apparently in Oct 2002 his email address was:
[email protected]

You can try if that still works, no guarantees....

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 542 5225 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Fax: +1 408 731 3675 eFAX: +31-87-784-1130
Second Life: www.secondlife.com/?u=3b42cb3f4ae249319edb487991c30acb

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Bob Bath
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 3:40 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff

Brian Klosterman is (to my knowledge) the owner/builder of K&W chargers. While I no longer use a K&W, I'll look through the old paperwork _if_ searching for the owner doesn't turn anything up.
peace,



> --- Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I just try the letter search again, and now I do not get anything.
> > Most of blew it up. Roland
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, when I first got my old escort, it had a K & W that I had to send to him for repair. He was reasonable and quick. But, I have long since lost the address (though I have a copy of the manual on my website).

His website (didn't have anything in the address about chargers or "K&W") disappeared a few years ago. I thought he'd gone out of business.





David Brandt


----- Original Message ----
From: Bob Bath <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 6:39:33 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff


Brian Klosterman is (to my knowledge) the
owner/builder of K&W chargers. While I no longer use
a K&W, I'll look through the old paperwork _if_
searching for the owner doesn't turn anything up.
peace,



> --- Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I just try the letter search again, and now I do not
> > get anything. Most of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The Marion city town manager is a nice guy. He gave me a phone number
for a Margerite Klosterman, who apparently is the owner of the phone
number that was attached to the businesss.

Anyone wants it, email me privately 

--T

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://web.archive.org/web/20020606141949/http://home.att.net/~kwengineering


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In the old manual I have the address is : 

K&W Engineering, Inc.
3298 County Home Road
Marion, Iowa 52302

I believe the principal is / was Brian Klosterman. Here's an old EVDL 
message with contact info which may or may not work :

http://www.crest.org/discussion/ev/200007/msg00336.html

The manual for the K&W BC-20 is available in the EVDL Library :

http://evdl.org/docs/bc-20.pdf

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

KTA Services of Ken Koch fame was the distributor for the K and W charger.
But, alas, Ken's website no longer list the K & W charger. I spoke to
Ken today and he states the K & W charger was discontinued about six
months ago.

Russ Kaufmann

RUSSCO Engineering

http://www.russcoev.com

The Other PFC Charger With Built In GFCI



> Yes, when I first got my old escort, it had a K & W that I had to send to
> him for repair. He was reasonable and quick. But, I have long since lost
> the address (though I have a copy of the manual on my website).
>
> His website (didn't have anything in the address about chargers or "K&W")
> disappeared a few years ago. I thought he'd gone out of business.
>
>
>
>
>
> David Brandt
>
>
> ----- Original Message ----
> From: Bob Bath <[email protected]>
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 6:39:33 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] K and W Chargers an' Stuff
>
>
> Brian Klosterman is (to my knowledge) the
> owner/builder of K&W chargers. While I no longer use
> a K&W, I'll look through the old paperwork _if_
> searching for the owner doesn't turn anything up.
> peace,
>


> > --- Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> I just try the letter search again, and now I do not
> >> get anything. Most of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Matt Kenigson <[email protected]> wrote: Should those of us with old K&W BC-20s be concerned about parts shortage and
> buy some up now? It's a bad time for me to do so, but I don't want to end
> up crying 'cause I didn't take advantage of it while I could.
> 
> ...


----------

